# Anything for the South East?



## dufferman (May 30, 2013)

I've never been to a meet before, but am off to West Hill in October so thought it might be a nice idea for a few of us to meet up before then?

I'm also not a member of a course, so don't know if anyone fancies suggesting their place for a day? I've heard all good things about Worpleston, West Hill & Woking (and they just so happen to be close to me!) - with West Hill booked anyone know about the other 2 places?


----------



## scratch (May 30, 2013)

The other 2 places are just as good, all comes down to personal preference. West Hill is my favourite out of the 3. In fact, it's one of my favourite courses full stop  :thup:


----------



## Rooter (May 30, 2013)

PM me if you get anything sorted, Vkurup is local too.. price is a factor for me though.. how about we tap up BTatHome for Weybrook Park at Basingstoke? 30 minutes from woking...


----------



## Paperboy (May 30, 2013)

Only played Woking, I think I could quite happily play it every day. A beautiful course well laid out, lovely clubhouse. think we got a day ticket for Â£90 a few years ago. It's cheapest of the 3 W's.

I'd be up for a mini meet somewhere.


----------



## Piece (May 30, 2013)

I'm in the area too, near Hindhead/Hankley/West Surrey. Unfortunately not a member of any, although I know members of two of them.

Up for mini-meet too if time/date right.


----------



## dufferman (May 30, 2013)

Do you guys prefer weekends or weekdays? As I said - I'm a mini-meet virgin...

Sometime late June maybe?


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2013)

How about Tyrrells Wood in Surrey. Lovely course, always in good nick and relatively cheap compared to the other two. I'll organise something for late June/July if you fancy it.
I can recommend it.
http://www.tyrrellswoodgolfclub.com/
Woking is nice, I've played there before. But it's a lot of dosh.
I was only talking to Richart about Tyrrells Wood yesterday and he fancies it.

Just checked the website, it's Â£45.00 a round. Cheaper for County card holders (Â£25.00). Don't know what the rate is for 36 holes but it's a bit leggy towards the end and I would only fancy 18 myself.


----------



## bobmac (May 30, 2013)

I might be up for this, as long as I dont have to go on that M25


----------



## dufferman (May 30, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			How about Tyrrells Wood in Surrey. Lovely course, always in good nick and relatively cheap compared to the other two. I'll organise something for late June/July if you fancy it.
I can recommend it.
http://www.tyrrellswoodgolfclub.com/
Woking is nice, I've played there before. But it's a lot of dosh.
I was only talking to Richart about Tyrrells Wood yesterday and he fancies it.

Just checked the website, it's Â£45.00 a round. Cheaper for County card holders (Â£25.00). Don't know what the rate is for 36 holes but it's a bit leggy towards the end and I would only fancy 18 myself.
		
Click to expand...

I'm completely open to course suggestions, I'm more interested in meeting some fellow forumers (well... I'd rather not play a 'dog track' but you know what I mean). 18 works for me too. If the consensus on Tyrrells Wood is good then let's get it booked!!


----------



## Rooter (May 30, 2013)

I am a midweeker, Mondays and Wednesdays work best for me, but go with Majority. you will never please everyone!!!!


----------



## richart (May 30, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			How about Tyrrells Wood in Surrey. Lovely course, always in good nick and relatively cheap compared to the other two. I'll organise something for late June/July if you fancy it.
I can recommend it.
http://www.tyrrellswoodgolfclub.com/
Woking is nice, I've played there before. But it's a lot of dosh.
I was only talking to Richart about Tyrrells Wood yesterday and he fancies it.

Just checked the website, it's Â£45.00 a round. Cheaper for County card holders (Â£25.00). Don't know what the rate is for 36 holes but it's a bit leggy towards the end and I would only fancy 18 myself.
		
Click to expand...

Course looked lovely when we drove past it on the way to Walton Heath. Only problem is I am away in Spain last week in June first in July.


----------



## sev112 (May 30, 2013)

bobmac said:



			I might be up for this, as long as I dont have to go on that M25
		
Click to expand...

Harwich to Hork van Holland
Drive to Calais or Dieppe
Ferry to newhaven
Shortish drive to Surrey
Simples


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2013)

richart said:



			Course looked lovely when we drove past it on the way to Walton Heath. Only problem is I am away in Spain last week in June first in July.
		
Click to expand...

We could make it later in July if you like! I am on holiday during the first two weeks anyway


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 30, 2013)

We have a reciprocal with Tyrells Wood and a few of the members played it recently and said it was in marvellous condition.


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2013)

How about Weds 10th or Thurs 11th July?


----------



## ADB (May 30, 2013)

I also get a reciprocal at Tyrells Wood so am interested in this.


----------



## wookie (May 30, 2013)

I'd be up for this and, at the moment, 10th or 11th is good for me


----------



## richart (May 30, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			How about Weds 10th or Thurs 11th July?
		
Click to expand...

 Good for me.:thup:


----------



## Fader (May 30, 2013)

If your going Tyrells Wood count me in as its only 50 mins from my place and eager to get to a meet despite the state of my game as I missed to 2 recent kent ones.


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2013)

Am away for a few days but will contact the club early next week to see if they can do us a decent "Society" rate if enough are interested.


----------



## Rooter (May 31, 2013)

Wed 10th is good for me!


----------



## Smiffy (May 31, 2013)

OK so if we go for Weds 10th July as a "definite", how many can confirm. Once I get a better idea of numbers I will contact the club to see if they will do us a "deal"...

So far we have....

* SMIFFY
     ROOTER
     RICHART
     FADER
     WOOKIE
     SNAPHOOKWEDGE
     DUFFERMAN*


----------



## wookie (May 31, 2013)

Sounds good to me - have put it in diary.



Smiffy said:



			OK so if we go for Weds 10th July as a "definite", how many can confirm. Once I get a better idea of numbers I will contact the club to see if they will do us a "deal"...

So far we have....

* SMIFFY
     ROOTER
     RICHART
     FADER
     WOOKIE
     SNAPHOOKWEDGE
     DUFFERMAN*

Click to expand...


----------



## dufferman (May 31, 2013)

Just need to confirm Wed is ok for me - the boss is in Spain that week, so need to confirm I can sneak out the office for the day!!


----------



## ADB (May 31, 2013)

I am OK for the 10th July - PM sent Rob


----------



## SyR (May 31, 2013)

I might be up for this, I need to double check the date before I can confirm.


----------



## Fader (Jun 1, 2013)

I'll confirm the 10th as a day off at work and I'll be there


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 3, 2013)

*SMIFFY
 ROOTER
 RICHART
 FADER
 WOOKIE
 SNAPHOOKWEDGE
 DUFFERMAN 
 SyR (To confirm)
 NORMAN PORRITT*


----------



## bobmac (Jun 4, 2013)

I only said I might be up for this, I didnt realise I had to promise under threat of death that I would turn up and get a consent form signed by both my great grand parents 
What a putz


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2013)

bobmac said:



			I only said I might be up for this, I didnt realise I had to promise under threat of death that I would turn up and get a consent form signed by both my great grand parents 
What a putz  

Click to expand...

Like I said on Facebook Bob.
I normally check on the location of a golf course before expressing an interest in playing there.
Otherwise you end up saying things like "bloody hell it's a long way away" or "I have to go by the M25".
Common sense really, or I'd be putting my name down as interested in bounce games held by our Scottish friends


----------



## bobmac (Jun 4, 2013)

It was only a joke. 
I know where Leatherhead is ya knob


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd be interested in Tyrrels wood, I've not played it before.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			I'd be interested in Tyrrels wood, I've not played it before.
		
Click to expand...

It's nice Murph. Well worth a visit
I'll try to give them a call today to see if they could fit a dozen of us in


----------



## richart (Jun 4, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			It's nice Murph. Well worth a visit
I'll try to give them a call today to see if they could fit a dozen of us in
		
Click to expand...

 Definitely the 'dirty dozen', rather than the 'magnificent seven'.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2013)

Didn't get a chance to phone them today, as work was really busy.
Will try tomorrow and let you all know


----------



## wookie (Jun 13, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Didn't get a chance to phone them today, as work was really busy.
Will try tomorrow and let you all know
		
Click to expand...

Did you get a chance to try this again Smiffy?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 13, 2013)

wookie said:



			Did you get a chance to try this again Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...


Been really busy of late. Will try (try) to phone them today, if not tomorrow.


----------



## wookie (Jun 13, 2013)

Smiffy said:




Been really busy of late. Will try (try) to phone them today, if not tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Ok cheers. Glad to see someone is - phones been a bit quiet on new business for me.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 13, 2013)

If you are short of numbers Smiffy, I suppose I could be persuaded to make a guest appearance. :thup:


I'll leave it to you to square it with HID though


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2013)

Managed to get through to Tyrrells Wood today and spoke to the young lady in the bookings office. Weds 10th is no good as it is the Mens Open and Thursday 11th has another competition on that restricts us.
The only day that week we can play is on Tuesday 9th and the pro has very kindly booked us three tee times, 1.00pm 1.08pm and 1.16pm. I have promised to phone him back within a week to confirm final numbers so I have spaces for 12.
No food has been booked, but obviously if anybody wants to eat (before or afterwards) that is up to them, I expect I will stay behind and have a bite afterwards as the food there is quite nice if I remember correctly.
So who is up for it?
As I say, limited to 12. No deposit required, just your commitment to attend.
Rob


----------



## Leftie (Jun 14, 2013)

Sorry Smiffy.  I'll have to miss this one.

Playing at Rochester and Cobham in their Senior's Open that day.


----------



## RichardC (Jun 14, 2013)

Put me down as a maybe please Rob.

I will check the leave situation with work on Monday.


----------



## wookie (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep I'm still in please Rob.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 15, 2013)

How many sheckles rob? Need to check my diary too,


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2013)

Rooter said:



			How many sheckles rob? Need to check my diary too,
		
Click to expand...

According to the website it is Â£45.00 for 18 holes Rooter. Well worth it for the standard of the course.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 15, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			According to the website it is Â£45.00 for 18 holes Rooter. Well worth it for the standard of the course.
		
Click to expand...

Ok I'm in then. Will have to try and get a meeting that way in the morning.


----------



## Piece (Jun 15, 2013)

Unlikely for me as I've a golf day at NZ club the day before.


----------



## LIG (Jun 15, 2013)

Not made use of my county card yet so would be good to break the duck. 
Any places available Smiffy?


----------



## Moquillo19 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi Smiffy. I wasn't one of the originals for this as the wednesday is dodgy for work. But I could make the Tuesday date if you need to make up numbers. I'm in ramsgate so not too far. I can also play the cooden beach one if there's room for one more. I'm playing Sandy's chart hills event too and would be good to put some names to forum avatars before the big day.


----------



## vkurup (Jun 15, 2013)

I hate all of you mid-weekers..  All those courses on my playlist.  Let me know if anyone can do a weekender?

I am playing West Hill in my office do on Monday 15th July.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm still in.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2013)

So confirmed so far we have......

*1  SMIFFY
    2  NORMAN PORRITT
    3  WOOKIE
    4  ROOTER
    5  LIG
    6  MOQUILLO19
    7  MURPHTHEMOG*

"Possible"....

* RICHARDC*

*Still 5 places available at the moment, please let me know as soon as possible*


----------



## vkurup (Jun 16, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			So confirmed so far we have......

*1  SMIFFY
    2  NORMAN PORRITT
    3  WOOKIE
    4  ROOTER
    5  LIG
    6  MOQUILLO19
    7  MURPHTHEMOG*

"Possible"....

* RICHARDC*

*Still 5 places available at the moment, please let me know as soon as possible*

Click to expand...

Is there a definite date & place?


----------



## richart (Jun 16, 2013)

I am still in Rob.


----------



## wookie (Jun 16, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Is there a definite date & place?
		
Click to expand...

9 July at 1 ish at Tyrells Wood


----------



## vkurup (Jun 16, 2013)

wookie said:



			9 July at 1 ish at Tyrells Wood
		
Click to expand...

Damn... cant do it.. Very likely to be oop North.  If things change it will be last min, will ping one of the players to see if slots available

Richart.. any chance of lift (IF i play)


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2013)

richart said:



			I am still in Rob.
		
Click to expand...

Good. Looking forward to taking a fiver off you


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 17, 2013)

*1 SMIFFY
 2 NORMAN PORRITT
 3 WOOKIE
 4 ROOTER
 5 LIG
 6 MOQUILLO19
 7 MURPHTHEMOG
 8 RICHART

 "Possible"....

 RICHARDC*

4 spaces left now.


----------



## ADB (Jun 17, 2013)

Rob, sorry cant do that day due to work commitments.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 17, 2013)

snaphookwedge said:



			Rob, sorry cant do that day due to work commitments.
		
Click to expand...

No problem. Just sorry that I had to change the day.


----------



## RichardC (Jun 18, 2013)

Sorry Rob, can you take me of the maybe list as I cannot get the time off.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2013)

Just a final check to see if anybody else fancies this before I ring the club (next week) and reduce the booking down from three tee times to two.
Still have 4 places available.
Â£45.00 for the round, well worth it to play a "quality" course.
Let me know asap.
*Tuesday 9th July teeing off at 1.00pm onwards.*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 25, 2013)

Last call.................


----------



## Rooter (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm still in and even found a 10AM meeting in Reigate, so work are paying my fuel bill! 

Looking forward to it Rob, playing with forumites the week after too!


----------



## dufferman (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi,

I'm going to have to pull out, work has told me I can't take the time off now!

Sorry guys.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 1, 2013)

Is this still on gents?? I could be around


----------



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2013)

it is, check with Smiffy. not sure if he reduced it to 2 x 4ball or not... but the mini meet is still on! would be good to see you nick, get your fiver ready!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 1, 2013)

therod said:



			Is this still on gents?? I could be around
		
Click to expand...

It is Geezer.
Tee booked from 1pm. 3 tee slots still booked so if we get 9 we can play as 3x3 balls


----------



## User20205 (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice one. Count me in:thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 1, 2013)

hmmm - next Tuesday.  Nothing in my work diary and due to take a few days off.  24miles and 45mins for me - and Â£25 with my County Card.  Would another mess up numbers?  I would promise not to mention DMDs.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I would promise not to mention DMDs.
		
Click to expand...

Now, can I use my iPhone as GPS?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 1, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Now, can I use my iPhone as GPS?
		
Click to expand...

now stop it!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 1, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			now stop it! 

Click to expand...

Can you find your way there SILH ? Do you know how to set the sat nav??


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 2, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Can you find your way there SILH ? Do you know how to set the sat nav??
		
Click to expand...

Don't have a sat nav in the car and don't bother trying to use the sat nav on my phone 

I find *theaa route planner* does just what I need to find out ways to get from A to B via C.  And if I get close to B but can't find it I stop and ask someone. How quaint - but strangely effective.

btw - when I said elsewhere that I invented Sat Nav I meant it.  But Rover ignored us - said it wouldn't take off.   Ah well.  Such is life.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 2, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			hmmm - next Tuesday.  Nothing in my work diary and due to take a few days off.  24miles and 45mins for me - and Â£25 with my County Card.  Would another mess up numbers?  I would promise not to mention DMDs.
		
Click to expand...

You would be more than welcome to come along. Can always play 2x3's and a 4. Just let me know for definite.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 2, 2013)

therod said:



			Nice one. Count me in:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You're in.

*1 SMIFFY
    2 NORMAN PORRITT
    3 WOOKIE
    4 ROOTER
    5 LIG
    6 MOQUILLO19
    7 MURPHTHEMOG
    8 RICHART
    9 THEROD
*


----------



## Fish (Jul 2, 2013)

Room for 1 more :mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 2, 2013)

Fish said:



			Room for 1 more :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

No problem Geezer, but a long way to come from Coventry!!


----------



## Fish (Jul 2, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			No problem Geezer, but a long way to come from Coventry!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm down their all the time in the Surrey Tour and much further up noorf. Have car & clubs will travel 

Not even 90 minutes and the way I drive, quicker than that


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 2, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm down their all the time in the Surrey Tour and much further up noorf. Have car & clubs will travel 

Click to expand...

If you want "in" I'll add you! First tee booked from 1pm. Plan to get to the club around 12 for a bite to eat etc. and sort out groupings.


----------



## Fish (Jul 2, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			If you want "in" I'll add you! First tee booked from 1pm. Plan to get to the club around 12 for a bite to eat etc. and sort out groupings.
		
Click to expand...

100% "in"

The M40 is a wonderful thing


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 2, 2013)

Fish said:



			100% "in"
		
Click to expand...

You are indeed....

*1 SMIFFY
    2 NORMAN PORRITT
    3 WOOKIE
    4 ROOTER
    5 LIG
    6 MOQUILLO19
    7 MURPHTHEMOG
    8 RICHART
    9 THEROD
   10 FISH*


----------



## Moquillo19 (Jul 2, 2013)

Fish said:



			The M40 is a wonderful thing 

Click to expand...

It is indeed. The M25 is not wonderful at all. I expect it to take me 1 hour to get to the end of the M26 from Ramsgate and 2 hours from there to the course! Haha

Looking forward to it though! :fore:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 2, 2013)

You're on 10 - I'll see what my Mrs thinks when she gets in this evening.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 2, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You're on 10 - I'll see what my Mrs thinks when she gets in this evening.
		
Click to expand...

11 if you're coming


----------



## chrisd (Jul 3, 2013)

If there is another spare slot, I will know this evening if I can play.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 3, 2013)

chrisd said:



			If there is another spare slot, I will know this evening if I can play.
		
Click to expand...

I can answer that one, and I don't need to wait til this evening!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 3, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			I can answer that one, and I don't need to wait til this evening!
		
Click to expand...


I wish I was clever!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 3, 2013)

At the moment we have two spare slots as SwingsitlikeHogan hasn't confirmed he is coming!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 4, 2013)

I can now - whoo...

note to self - best practice over weekend to be able to play 10 shots under my actual handicap so I can live up to my forum handicap


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2013)

I'd better practice my 50yd shots or they'll be some tell-telling going on


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 4, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'd better practice my 50yd shots or they'll be some tell-telling going on 

Click to expand...

Me too - just watch me fly the ball majestically through the air from 50yds.  Problem would be it would more than likely travel 75.  Note that on the 50yds thread I got the first two goes wrong


----------



## chrisd (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes - ok for me too ......................... if only to play in a game with SILH and use my 3 DMD's and my laser!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 4, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Yes - ok for me too ......................... if only to play in a game with SILH and use my 3 DMD's and my laser!
		
Click to expand...

^^^I sense some serious ribbing coming up - however i am able to remain serene under stress - and it's been confirmed this morning - I'm getting an iPhone4s - so I need encouragement


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 4, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Yes - ok for me too ......................... if only to play in a game with SILH and use my 3 DMD's and my laser!
		
Click to expand...

And then there were 12!! Full House.
I am planning to get to the course around mid-day to have a sandwich or something and sort out the groupings??
Really looking forward to it. Only my 3rd game of the year!


*
1 SMIFFY
2 NORMAN PORRITT
3 WOOKIE
4 ROOTER
5 LIG
6 MOQUILLO19
7 MURPHTHEMOG
8 RICHART
9 THEROD
10 FISH 
11 SWINGSITLIKEHOGAN
12 CHRISD*


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			And then there were 12!! Full House.
I am planning to get to the course around mid-day to have a sandwich or something and sort out the groupings??
Really looking forward to it. Only my 3rd game of the year!


*
1 SMIFFY
2 NORMAN PORRITT
3 WOOKIE
4 ROOTER
5 LIG
6 MOQUILLO19
7 MURPHTHEMOG
8 RICHART
9 THEROD
10 FISH 
11 SWINGSITLIKEHOGAN
12 CHRISD*

Click to expand...

:whoo:

This will be a good mini-meet, I feel it in my bones


----------



## chrisd (Jul 4, 2013)

Fish said:



			:whoo:

This will be a good mini-meet, I feel it in my bones 

Click to expand...


I am only there representing Leftie as the old codger couldn't attend. I trust I will be afforded he same respect that the old git himself would have received (especially from you Smiffy!)


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 4, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I am only there representing Leftie as the old codger couldn't attend. I trust I will be afforded he same respect that the old git himself would have received (especially from you Smiffy!)
		
Click to expand...

Ballcocks you grey haired old git


----------



## chrisd (Jul 4, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Ballcocks you grey haired old git
		
Click to expand...

So Smiffy!  that's just the respect you would give to Leftie!

I trust that I will get the extra shots, mulligans, leather wedge chances and whiffs as well


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 4, 2013)

chrisd said:



			So Smiffy!  that's just the respect you would give to Leftie!

I trust that I will get the extra shots, mulligans, leather wedge chances and whiffs as well
		
Click to expand...

I did put Bollocks but thought I'd better change it!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 4, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			I did put Bollocks but thought I'd better change it!


Click to expand...

Smiffy's afraid of the mods!!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 4, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Smiffy's afraid of the mods!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah right! Don't forget I've still got Cooden to put to bed


----------



## LIG (Jul 8, 2013)

Well its gonna be a scorcher tomorrow.  


Who will wilt first? Any bets?


----------



## Rooter (Jul 8, 2013)

LIG said:



			Well its gonna be a scorcher tomorrow.  


Who will wilt first? Any bets? 

Click to expand...

I was just coming here to say similar! as well as dont forget your suncream! #scorchio!

As for the winner.. Hmm i dont know, i know it wont be me! will have a Â£1 on therod for top 3..


----------



## chrisd (Jul 8, 2013)

LIG said:



			Well its gonna be a scorcher tomorrow.  


Who will wilt first? Any bets? 

Click to expand...


It'll be me - I've got either hay fever or a cold not sure and have 5 games to play this week (Tues, Wed, Thurs, Sat and Sun)


It's been nice being hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ..........!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 8, 2013)

Looking forward to meeting up guys and gals.  I may struggle to get there much before 1pm as I have to work tomorrow morning so maybe best not to have me in first group off.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 8, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Looking forward to meeting up guys and gals.  I may struggle to get there much before 1pm as I have to work tomorrow morning so maybe best not to have me in first group off.
		
Click to expand...


............ and the sat nav is a bit wafty and might struggle to find the place!


----------



## Moquillo19 (Jul 8, 2013)

Really looking forward to this. I'm gonna be leaving Ramsgate about half 9 as I don't know how bad it will be round by M26 - Clackets. I'll just take my time and should be there in plenty of time for a bite to eat, and or a pint first :cheers:

See you tomorrow


----------



## chrisd (Jul 8, 2013)

Moquillo19 said:



			Really looking forward to this. I'm gonna be leaving Ramsgate about half 9 as I don't know how bad it will be round by M26 - Clackets. I'll just take my time and should be there in plenty of time for a bite to eat, and or a pint first :cheers:

See you tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

You never can tell, I drove from Ashford to Wentworth in an hour and 10 mins a few weeks ago at lunchtime.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 8, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I was just coming here to say similar! as well as dont forget your suncream! #scorchio!

As for the winner.. Hmm i dont know, i know it wont be me! will have a Â£1 on therod for top 3..
		
Click to expand...

Won't be me mate. I can only play matchplay at the moment....erratic!!

Smiffy always wins whenever I play with him


----------



## Fish (Jul 8, 2013)

I know one thing for sure, I'll be wearing trousers with heaps of Savalon on my legs underneath as I was well and truly nearly eaten alive on Saturday!

Looking forward to putting some more faces to names


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 8, 2013)

I'll be finding the lightest pair of trousers I can....which could mean white!!
Really looking forward to it. You are going to love the course.
As I say, should be there about mid-day as I want to have a sarnie before knocking off.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 8, 2013)

therod said:



			Smiffy always wins whenever I play with him

Click to expand...

Not this time mate. Only my 3rd game since October. I'm a bit ring rusty. I'll take 28 points now


----------



## Rooter (Jul 8, 2013)

Did someone say white troo's??! i might get mine out! or maybe my white legs, there is no real difference! think it may be a shorts day..


----------



## chrisd (Jul 8, 2013)

Fish said:



			Looking forward to putting some more faces to names 

Click to expand...


You might say that now!


----------



## cookelad (Jul 8, 2013)

chrisd said:



			You might say that now! 

Click to expand...

Won't he be surprised when you show up looking exactly like your avatar!!! 

Suddenly really glad I'm going to work!


----------



## wookie (Jul 8, 2013)

Shorts for me too I reckon - what's the Savlon do Fish?!

Ill be there in plenty of time for some food as got a quote to do en-route at 10.30 and that wont take long.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 8, 2013)

cookelad said:



			Suddenly really glad I'm going to work!
		
Click to expand...


As we all are Fader!

Cheeky sod !


----------



## richart (Jul 8, 2013)

For those that don't know me, I will be the handsome chap with the deep Spanish tan. I will also appear to be much too young to be playing with such old farts.







Oh and the crap golf game, good for 23 points. 

Aiming to be there by 12.00 assuming I can find the place.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 8, 2013)

richart said:



			For those that don't know me, I will be the handsome chap with the deep Spanish tan. I will also appear to be much too young to be playing with such old farts.







Oh and the crap golf game, good for 23 points. 

Aiming to be there by 12.00 assuming I can find the place.

Click to expand...

Glad to see you are back safely Rich.
And I don't want paying out tomorrow in fecking pesetas


----------



## Fish (Jul 8, 2013)

wookie said:



			Shorts for me too I reckon - what's the Savlon do Fish?!
		
Click to expand...

Savlon Antiseptic Cream gentle soothes & helps prevent infection, aiding in the natural healing of minor skin disorders.
Use to cleanse & help prevent infection:
First Aid.
Cuts & grazes.
Insect bites & stings.
Minor burns & scalds.
Shaving cuts.
Skin problems.
As an antiseptic hand cream.
Blisters & sores.
Chapped skin.
*Nappy rash.* for Smiffy 
Spots & blackheads.
Sunburn.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 8, 2013)

richart said:



			For those that don't know me, I will be the handsome chap with the deep Spanish tan. I will also appear to be much too young to be playing with such old farts.

Click to expand...


Don't worry, with our fading eyesight we will think you're the Spanish waiter!

Rich, can I give you my HFH deposit tomorrow?


----------



## richart (Jul 8, 2013)

Que ?

Yes, you can pay me your deposit. No white fivers though.:thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 8, 2013)

chrisd said:



			............ and the sat nav is a bit wafty and might struggle to find the place!
		
Click to expand...

never mind the Sat Nav - I have been without mobile phone for three weeks now (yes - believe me that is quite possioble) so if I get lost I can't even phone the club to get directions.


----------



## Fish (Jul 8, 2013)

1 of my bites is swelling up like a balloon


----------



## richart (Jul 8, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			never mind the Sat Nav - I have been without mobile phone for three weeks now (yes - believe me that is quite possioble) so if I get lost I can't even phone the club to get directions.
		
Click to expand...

Think I can beat your three weeks, as I have never had a mobile phone.


----------



## Leftie (Jul 8, 2013)

Smiffy.

Really feeling bad about having a prior engagement tomorrow.

Don't forget - if you insist on wearing thin white trousers, don't wear that dirty brown thong you wore before.  A white one will enhance your cheeks far better.









Wish I hadn't recalled that long suppressed memory.  I'm feeling a bit sick now


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 8, 2013)

Leftie said:



			Smiffy.

Really feeling bad about having a prior engagement tomorrow.

Don't forget - if you insist on wearing thin white trousers, don't wear that dirty brown thong you wore before.  A white one will enhance your cheeks far better.









Wish I hadn't recalled that long suppressed memory.  I'm feeling a bit sick now 

Click to expand...

Summer light white trousers and strong sunshine do not good bedfellows make...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 8, 2013)

richart said:



			Think I can beat your three weeks, as I have never had a mobile phone. 

Click to expand...

respeck bro :clap:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 9, 2013)

Fish said:



			1 of my bites is swelling up like a balloon 

View attachment 6681

Click to expand...

Is that your right or left arm????


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Is that your right or left arm????


Click to expand...

erm, its my left ankle/foot


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 9, 2013)

Fish said:



			erm, its my left ankle/foot 

Click to expand...

Well that's nothing then.
If it had been your arm, I could understand the panic


----------



## chrisd (Jul 9, 2013)

richart said:



			Think I can beat your three weeks, as I have never had a mobile phone. 

Click to expand...

Does the fact that my wife and I have never used the hole in the wall trump no mobile phone?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 9, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Is that your right or left arm????


Click to expand...

Glad you sell cars, you'd be a lousy doctor Rob!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 9, 2013)

No white trousers for me. I've gone for the loudest checked ones I could find along with a lovely bright yellow shirt. I should look a right ponce....or Scottish.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 9, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			No white trousers for me. I've gone for the loudest checked ones I could find along with a lovely bright yellow shirt. I should look a right ponce....or Scottish.


Click to expand...


In my capacity as Lefties younger replacement, I too am wearing loud check, not trousers but incontinence pads!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I am pretending to be Paul, so shorts for me!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 9, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Does the fact that my wife and I have never used the hole in the wall trump no mobile phone?
		
Click to expand...

What? the glory hole?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 9, 2013)

Rooter said:



			What? the glory hole?
		
Click to expand...


I'm sure that I have no idea what you mean!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 9, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I'm sure that I have no idea what you mean!
		
Click to expand...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glory_hole_(sexual_slang) LOL sorry!


----------



## richart (Jul 9, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Does the fact that my wife and I have never used the hole in the wall trump no mobile phone?
		
Click to expand...

 What is a hole in the wall ? When I worked for a bank we had cashiers that gave you money provided you gave them a cheque.


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2013)

The Eagle has landed 

Stunning houses on the private drive next to the course.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 9, 2013)

Back from Surrey and came home to HID homemade curry, a great end to a lovely day. 

Travelling there was a nightmare with a prang on the m25 causing long delays. I would like to thank Smiffy, Norman and Richart for being great company on a pretty decent track. I was happy with my own game after loing the ability to hit the driver recently. As usual it was great to put a number of names and faces together, not least Swingitlikehogan as his group clearly got lost with having no DMDs given that they finished several days behind us


----------



## Moquillo19 (Jul 9, 2013)

That would be partly my fault I'm afraid. I did manage to putt off a green and have to then run to my bag to get my wedge. Haha. Oh and LIG does like to play a provisional. By crikey does he hit them too!!! Had a great day. Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## LIG (Jul 9, 2013)

Moquillo19 said:



			Oh and LIG does like to play a provisional.
		
Click to expand...

Well if you are going to play boring, straight down the middle golf, more power to ya!  
It does sort of take a little joy out of golf.... such as finding your 1st ball in a lovely open area, when you have absolutely no right to! :whoo:   Just a shame SILH was on the opposite side of Lady Luck on that 14th hole. 

Thanks to Moquillo, Swings it like Hogan and Wookie for providing a laughter-filled round, a lesson on how NOT to "give it a lash" and for putting up with having to search so often.  

Looking forward to the next one! :cheers:


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2013)

LIG said:



			Well if you are going to play boring, straight down the middle golf, more power to ya!  
It does sort of take a little joy out of golf.... such as finding your 1st ball in a lovely open area, when you have absolutely no right to! :whoo:   Just a shame SILH was on the opposite side of Lady Luck on that 14th hole. 

Thanks to Moquillo, Swings it like Hogan and Wookie for providing a laughter-filled round, a lesson on how NOT to "give it a lash" and for putting up with having to search so often.  

Looking forward to the next one! :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

and...we won't mention you letting some ladies through you were holding up.... oops


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2013)

Some pictures


----------



## chrisd (Jul 9, 2013)

Fish said:



			and...we won't mention you letting some ladies through you were holding up.... oops 

Click to expand...



Ooooooops! The secrets out! Yes, they let two very old ladies through despite them knowing that forum members only moan about not being called through and most certainly don't call anyone through themselves!


----------



## LIG (Jul 9, 2013)

LIG said:



			Well if you are going to play boring, straight down the middle golf, more power to ya!  
It does sort of take a little joy out of golf.... such as finding your 1st ball in a lovely open area, when you have absolutely no right to! :whoo:   Just a shame SILH was on the opposite side of Lady Luck on that 14th hole. 

Thanks to Moquillo, Swings it like Hogan and Wookie for providing a laughter-filled round, a lesson on how NOT to "give it a lash" and for putting up with having to search so often.  

Looking forward to the next one! :cheers:
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			and...we won't mention you letting some ladies through you were holding up.... oops 

Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			Ooooooops! The secrets out! Yes, they let two very old ladies through despite them knowing that forum members only moan about not being called through and most certainly don't call anyone through themselves!
		
Click to expand...

I claim ignorance! They was asked to play through by a "gentleman" in our group! :smirk:

"very old"?? Based on that should we start calling you "The Ancient One"?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 10, 2013)

Well, finally got in last night about 9, absolutely knackered! Brilliant day, thanks to Richart, Chris and Norman for the company.
Really pleased with the way I played, bearing in mind it was only my third game since October last year!
Full results were

*WOOKIE 37 
THE ROD 36
SMIFFY 35
FISH 34
MOQUILLO19 34
CHRISD 33
MURPHTHEMOG 32
RICHART 31
NORMAN 31
LIG 28
SWINGSITLIKEHOGAN 24
ROOTER 22*


----------



## richart (Jul 10, 2013)

Can GM take Scott's TM's back, as he doesn't seem to be a very good advert for custom fitting ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 10, 2013)

Smiffy said:



View attachment 6706


Well, finally got in last night about 9, absolutely knackered! Brilliant day, thanks to Richart, Chris and Norman for the company.
Really pleased with the way I played, bearing in mind it was only my third game since October last year!
Full results were

*WOOKIE 37 
THE ROD 36
SMIFFY 35
FISH 34
MOQUILLO19 34
CHRISD 33
MURPHTHEMOG 32
RICHART 31
NORMAN 31
LIG 28
SWINGSITLIKEHOGAN 24
ROOTER 22*

Click to expand...

Embarassing thing about my 24 is that is contained two birdies - and probably more blobs than pars


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Embarassing thing about my 24 is that is contained two birdies - and probably more blobs than pars 

Click to expand...

18 points and 1 blob on the front and 16 points and 1 blob on the back, 6 gross pars, lots of birdie puts, some ended up pars some bogeys!

Too many 3 puts cost me.

Close but no cigar 

Great day though :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Jul 10, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Embarassing thing about my 24 is that is contained two birdies - and probably more blobs than pars 

Click to expand...

Fancy joining me in team blob? my 22, 11 points were on 3 holes... was a poor day at the office for me! hey ho, nice track, great weather and OK company...


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2013)

Rooter said:



			and OK company... 

Click to expand...


----------



## Rooter (Jul 10, 2013)

Fish said:





Click to expand...

ergo winkey smiley!


----------

